# Other Places Around The World > Mexico, Central & South America >  >  Dennis, Trip Report Here SVP!

## JEK

{      }

----------


## Dennis

Warm weather, cold margaritas, hot wife.

Fini.

----------


## JEK

> Warm weather, cold margaritas, hot wife.
> 
> Fini.



Pictures?

----------


## Dennis

Excellence Rivera Cancun:

Actually located 20 minutes south of Cancun in Puerto Moreles. We spent 20-12-08 to 27-12-08.

The view from our room:

 

 

The Martini Bar in the Lobby was our nightly before and after dinner destination. First night...still very pale:

 


Santa arrived Christmas morning:

 

Lisa and I exchanged gifts on the beach drinking Bloody Mary's. Every year, we pick a body part and buy gifts for that part. This year it was wrists. Her Chanel braclet and my new Tag. I can't post the pics of last years gift exchange when we picked rear-ends...

 

Out to dinner Christmas Night, a litle more tan.

 

Me, wondering if Cancun is better than st. Barths.



After dinner. I may have had a few congacs:

 

Overall, we had a great time. The resort delivered what we expected and nothing more: Warm weather, great pools, great Spa, adequate food and drink. Nothing mind-blowing.

It

----------


## JEK

Merci. Looks like a great place. What was the theme for last year's tattoos?

----------


## Dennis

> Merci. Looks like a great place. What was the theme for last year's tattoos?



Favorite sitcom characters

----------


## griemersma

Wife and I stayed here a couple of years ago and it was very nice.  They did have a problem with seaweed on the beach when we were there but I would go back. The nice part is that you don't have to deal with the Cancun crowd.

----------


## GramChop

i get to cozumel fairly regularly and although i've never been to cancun, i have admired the lights of the peninsula from cozumel!  

glad a good time was had by all!

----------


## Skeeter

That seems like a great place and the trip down there sure is easy (four hours beat the heck out of 10 to SB).
A few years ago, we stayed at Paraisio de la Bonita in that same area.  It is very small, with beautiful suites. Very expensive, but for a short get away, very nice. Easy to get to, the rooms were incredible, the spa was very nice (my wife only -- I just used the jacuzzi and steam room).  Very good food (reminds me of Topolobampo in Chicago). The place backs up to a jungle and we could hear gators going into a moat that borders the resort at night.
Still, my problem with Mexico centers on water quality and safety. Even in a place that night, I had to use bottled water to brush my teeth, and I wasn't sure about water issues (not sure if the town dumped sewage and I wasn't going to do much swimming to find out).

----------


## Dennis

No water issues at this place...o5r most major, up-market places in Mexico these days. I didn't worry one bit about water in any form.

Were planning another Cancun trip for the first week in March. This time to the Ritz Carlton Cancun for 5 nights.

----------


## MIke R

Skeeter...if you have any apprehensions about the water....get your doctor to give you a script for Bactrim...start taking it a few days before and throughout and nothing will get to you.....

----------


## Skeeter

> Skeeter...if you have any apprehensions about the water....get your doctor to give you a script for Bactrim...start taking it a few days before and throughout and nothing will get to you.....



But that still leaves the whole "kidnapping" thing.
Not a big deal in Cancun, but in Mexico City last month, we traveled in packs.

----------

